# About to take delivery on a 1032 snow blower



## blowinsnow (Nov 8, 2017)

My father bought a John Deere 1032 at an auction that looks like an older machine but one that's barely been used. I'm going to pick it up this weekend but talking to him this morning he mentioned he didn't see an air filter on the engine nor a place one would go on the carb.

My question is, is this normal for an older John Deere 1032 snow blower to not have an air filter and two does anyone have a user manual?


Thank you for your time!


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

Snowblowers typically don't have air filters.

Here is a manual...
https://www.dropbox.com/s/3jh4tugqqpyvouh/John%20Deere%20826%20Snowblower%20Manual.pdf


----------



## Paulie139 (Sep 25, 2017)

I was looking for the same exact thing when researching/shopping for a new machine and found out exactly what russkat stated. Snowblowers don't have air filters because they're apparently not needed in the environment that they're utilized in - very little, if any, dust & dirt.


And I guess if you think about it, an air filter on a snowblower could potentially be a place for snow/water/ice to collect and build up, clogging your air flow.


----------



## blowinsnow (Nov 8, 2017)

russkat said:


> Snowblowers typically don't have air filters.
> 
> Here is a manual...
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/3jh4tugqqpyvouh/John%20Deere%20826%20Snowblower%20Manual.pdf


Thanks for the link, much appreicated!




Paulie139 said:


> I was looking for the same exact thing when researching/shopping for a new machine and found out exactly what russkat stated. Snowblowers don't have air filters because they're apparently not needed in the environment that they're utilized in - very little, if any, dust & dirt.
> 
> 
> And I guess if you think about it, an air filter on a snowblower could potentially be a place for snow/water/ice to collect and build up, clogging your air flow.


Paulie I didn't even think about an air filter being a place to clog up from snow and ice but that makes perfectly good sense. Today I learned! :smile2:


----------



## Paulie139 (Sep 25, 2017)

blowinsnow said:


> Paulie I didn't even think about an air filter being a place to clog up from snow and ice but that makes perfectly good sense. Today I learned! :smile2:


Funny thing is that I, myself, didn't even think about it until I was literally typing the post when it occurred to me! That's when I envisioned all that fine particle snow-dust flying around and sticking right there, caking it all up. I'm not a mechanic by a long shot but I'll bet that could happen.

87 powershift is though - maybe he can tell us if that's a plausible theory.

87 powershift: input, please?


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

yes there is no air filter, snow won't hurt as the motor uses a heater box and hot air from the cooling fins of the motor to close to superheat around the carb and to preheat the air thereby melting anything before it gets into the carb or motor.

if the motor was on a lawn mower yes they are needed big time, to much dirt and dust from the grass clippings something snow dosen't have.


----------



## Paulie139 (Sep 25, 2017)

87 powershift said:


> yes there is no air filter, snow won't hurt as the motor uses a heater box and hot air from the cooling fins of the motor to close to superheat around the carb and to preheat the air thereby melting anything before it gets into the carb or motor.
> 
> if the motor was on a lawn mower yes they are needed big time, to much dirt and dust from the grass clippings something snow dosen't have.


Thank you - and if there WERE an air filter on a snowblower, or say you tried to use a lawn mower engine on one (for discussion sake, of course), wouldn't it possibly collect snow and ice right there or no?


----------



## blowinsnow (Nov 8, 2017)

It's a bit dirty and it's here..... and this is a MUCH bigger machine than I thought it would be. Now I hope it snows this year.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

They clean up and paint up nicely. What condition is the scraper bar and skid shoes in? Give her an oil change. 5W30 and maybe add a bit of ZDP additive as well. New Champion spark plug will be good as well or some suggest NGK spark plug. I've never encountered an issue with the Champion plugs and that is what most repair shops use as well. Check the condition of the fuel line that runs from the tank into the carb as well. Rotted? Primer line rotted? Pull the gear case cover off and have a look inside. Grease her up.


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

been having a lot of issues with resistor champs fouling a lot lately. even brand new .


----------



## blowinsnow (Nov 8, 2017)

GoBlowSnow said:


> They clean up and paint up nicely. What condition is the scraper bar and skid shoes in? Give her an oil change. 5W30 and maybe add a bit of ZDP additive as well. New Champion spark plug will be good as well or some suggest NGK spark plug. I've never encountered an issue with the Champion plugs and that is what most repair shops use as well. Check the condition of the fuel line that runs from the tank into the carb as well. Rotted? Primer line rotted? Pull the gear case cover off and have a look inside. Grease her up.



The fuel line was rotted out and has been replaced. The carb was also leaking a bit but that's been soaked and cleaned, while a rebuild kit is on the way the carb hasn't leaked since the cleaning. In addition a fuel shutoff valve was added between the fuel tank and carb so I can shut off the fuel to keep the carb clean when not in use and prevent any future leaking anyways.

Looking at the manual I've got a few grease points I need to hit up but all in all the blower runs like a beast. Hit the prime button once, turn on the choke and pull the engine rope once, take off choke and pull again and it starts right up. I haven't even tried the electric start myself, but I know my old man has and said it worked.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

brain fart here. Resister clamps?


----------

